# Ziwipeak expiration?



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Good news... Molly seems to have changed her mind with the dry Ziwipeak! I noticed her teeth really growing so tried her with the dried again (she was previously chewing and spitting out so has been on wet ZP and Acana since then). She just wolfed down a small pile of it and loved it! My joy is doublefold as not only did I really want her to like this excellent food but I also had an entire (and expensive bag) in the cupboard going to waste. 

My query is, if I opened it in November last year is it still okay to eat? The use-by date on the pack is 2015 and I'm reeeeeally hoping that the fact that it is dry means it lasts forever once opened.

Does anyone know? Or how long can you eek your opened bags out for?

Thanks x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would keep in refrigerator or freezer because it is a raw even tho freeze-dried or dehydrated. It should be ok.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks very much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

